# Not sure what is happening here....



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I've got this rabbit eat leather that has been acting oddly, I don't know exactly what is wrong with it but after I did a water change yesterday it has turned purple and none of the polyps are feeding on it. It had been the healthiest thing in my tank and now it looks like it's dead. The only other thing that I can think of is that I moved it about 8 inches closer to the light after re-arranging the tank for some new inhabitants. 


Here is a picture from before the water change







[/url][/IMG]

And here is after......







[/url][/IMG]

This is the second time it has done this. it did it the last time I changed the water, but it bounced back within a couple of days. Another thing that it's been doing is secreting some sort of mucus out of a little hole in the frag it's connected to, not sure if it's related but it's at least showing signs of life. My only thought is that maybe it likes the water a little bit dirty, but I'm a newb so what do I know???

Any advice is helpful. Thank you

EDIT:: Noticed before I turned the lights off that there is a strand of what resembles silk, and has other strands coming off of it, very difficult to see, I was told it might be "fluffing" but don't really know if I completely believe that.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

ltownsalty said:


> I've got this rabbit eat leather that has been acting oddly, I don't know exactly what is wrong with it but after I did a water change yesterday it has turned purple and none of the polyps are feeding on it. It had been the healthiest thing in my tank and now it looks like it's dead. The only other thing that I can think of is that I moved it about 8 inches closer to the light after re-arranging the tank for some new inhabitants.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from before the water change
> ...


looks to me as though he is just glazing himself over. in a few days if he is in a medium flow area that should all blow off him. its like a type of molt 

that's my opinion it could be something else.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> looks to me as though he is just glazing himself over. in a few days if he is in a medium flow area that should all blow off him. its like a type of molt
> 
> that's my opinion it could be something else.


Ditto getting ready to shed its growing*n1


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Just got home and all the polyps are starting to come out and it does seem to be a little bigger. I love this thing!


----------

